# [Jails] /etc/defaults/devfs.rules questions



## Snurg (Dec 22, 2017)

In the abovetitled configuration file I find this ruleset #4:


```
# Devices usually found in a jail.
#
[devfsrules_jail=4]
add include $devfsrules_hide_all
add include $devfsrules_unhide_basic
add include $devfsrules_unhide_login
add path zfs unhide
```

Now my questions:
1. Is it really necessary to have all jails have access to zfs control?

If I make another rule like the following, and add it to /etc/devfs.rules?

```
[devfsrules_jail_without_zfs=1234321]
add include $devfsrules_hide_all
add include $devfsrules_unhide_basic
add include $devfsrules_unhide_login
```

2. Would do such a rule do any damage to jails that do not do zfs themselves?

3. Which rule number(s) should I choose to be sure not to damage any systems where my script gets installed?


----------

